

Our Lean Startup - bootload
http://blog.page.ly/2011/02/our-lean-startup/

======
marcin
I think you built a very nice business, but 'Lean Startup' as the term
everyone is using reflects some guidelines and principles a project should
follow - like customer development, learning cycle etc. Lean does not mean
'cheap' or 'without money' - it means lean as an athlete running fast to the
finish line.

------
RealGeek

      Act as if we will never hire anyone, ever.
    

We have been running on 'don't hire anyone' mode for a while. But this engaged
us in maintenance tasks rather than focusing on growth. I am still reluctant
to hire full time employees, I prefer to hire freelancers and contractors than
full time employees.

For certain tasks like web designing and copywriting, freelancers usually
perform better than full time employees.

~~~
thewordpainter
I think the most underutilized resource is undergrad interns.

I don't know exactly how competitive it is in the Valley, etc, but we have
interns knocking down our doors to work with us at <http://gorankem.com>

we're one of the sexy opportunities in town, and the students are eager to
boost their resume and get any experience they can.

and possibly the best part: they'd rather work for us for FREE than stuffing
cabinets like some of their friends. it's a win-win :)

~~~
RealGeek
I had best experience working with undergrad interns. They are awesome to work
with and hungry to learn.

------
marcamillion
This is wonderful. I wish they would go into more details about the various
systems they developed for everything.

------
kaliocho
enjoyed this post a lot. great tips on what's worth your time & resources
using the lean startup methodology.

